# Hiccup the Podenco



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

He likes the couch lol


----------



## callmaker60 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice, seems they like the same spots we like, the we have to find another spot to sit.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yay glad he's home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

He is a very cuddly little guy! 
Not weighed him yet, but he's about whipped sized - bit bigger than my 18" tall superfox


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's sooooo gorgeous! I'm confused at the difference between an Podenco and an Ibizan. Is an Ibizan a Podenco? They look identical to me.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

He's a cutie! How big do they get (height/weight?)


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cool looking fellow! I'm guessing you had to get him from a breeder?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> He's sooooo gorgeous! I'm confused at the difference between an Podenco and an Ibizan. Is an Ibizan a Podenco? They look identical to me.


All ibizans are podencos, but not all podencos are ibizans 
Hiccup is actually not an ibizan, the rescue just thought he was when he was a pup lol. 



fourdogs said:


> He's a cutie! How big do they get (height/weight?)


Varies a lot depending on the type - ibizans are pretty big up to around 25kg and 26", but Andalusians can be as small as 5kg. Don't really know what type Hiccup is!



Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What a cool looking fellow! I'm guessing you had to get him from a breeder?


Nope, he's a rescue from Spain


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

He is so beautiful!! I saw your posts about getting him and couldn't wait to see pictures  
He seems so big when he is alone in photos, but next to Frodo he is tiny.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Someone asked me today if he's crossed with a fox


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sooo cute he is adorable... and I love the name!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

He's perfect. I love your crew! They all compliment each other so nicely!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Such a handsome fella. For some reason I thought he was bigger. I can't wait for running pictures. I always love the pictures of your pack running.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

He's not allowed off lead yet, but he can play free in the garden!
Bit of snow for him to experience today too 

Nurrrr


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is a very cool looking dog. I love your crew!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He is a good looking dog. I love how he matches Samwise. Looks like he is fitting in well.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I am always so completely taken aback when I see evidence of how small he is. He LOOKS like a bigger dog in his build.

And he is utterly gorgeous.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Podencos are so cool, I love him


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Everyone in your crew is stunning. I'm jealous.

Hiccup is absoustely breathtaking,& I'm so thrilled to see him grow up. I'm sure he'll turn out beautifully. Oh, by the way, I love the name Hiccup. It's perfect name for him.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Don't really know what type Hiccup is!


Well I think you can rule out him being a Maneto :biggrin1:
Lol

He is gorgeous regardless of what type he is.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well I think you can rule out him being a Maneto :biggrin1:
> Lol
> 
> He is gorgeous regardless of what type he is.


Haha! This is true 












CptJack said:


> I am always so completely taken aback when I see evidence of how small he is. He LOOKS like a bigger dog in his build.
> 
> And he is utterly gorgeous.


He's bigger than Ripley at least!
He's about the same height as my friends husky bitch - I still think he looks tiny though (especially next to Sam lol!)


----------

